# [make.conf] configuración Dual Core Xeon y más (Cerrado)

## Theasker

Tengo que instalar gentoo en un Dual Core Xeon de 64 bits y no se muy bien qué cflags usar y en la ayuda del wiki de gentoo me pone esto, pero como entre paréntesis en 64 bits pone amd, no se muy bien q poner:

```
Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad / Xeon 51xx/53xx, Pentium Dual-Core T23xx+/Exxxx

32 bit profile (x86):

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

64 bit profile (amd64):

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

gracias anticipadas

----------

## esteban_conde

Ante la duda la de 64 bits, pero ojo bajate el stage de 64 bits y elige bien el profile en /etc/make.profile, lo amd64 no creo que tenga mucho que ver ya que fue amd la primera en fabricar ese tipo de procesador para PCs.

----------

## Theasker

tento otra duda con el disco duro que lleva, algo un poco extraño. 

El ordenador viene con un disco Seagate SATA modelo ST3250310NS sin jumpers para limitar la velocidad de transferencia, por lo que la web del fabricante me dice que sin jumpers debería funiconar a 3 Gb/s pero la controladora lo detecta como 1,5 Gb/s (todos los discos Seagate SATA llevan la misma configuración de jumpers para la selección del límite de velicidad de transferencia).

He probado a ponerle otro disco Seagate SATA (ST3250824AS) con la misma configuración de jumpers y lo detecta bien a 3 Gb/s pero claro si no conisgo poner el disco a 3 Gb/s no podré conectar el RAID y preferiría poner el RAID a 3 que a 1,5 Gb/s.

He pensado que la culpa puede ser de montador del ordenador que es HP y que ha cambiado los valores de fábrica del disco duro.

El ordeandor es un HP ProLiant ML110 G5 que en contra de vuestros consejos compré porque lo conseguí a un precio inmejorable (210€).

----------

## esteban_conde

No te puedo ayudar respecto al HD sata, pero te aconsejo que pongas el topic en otro post o lo añadas al titulo de este para que los compis no pasen de largo.

Seguro que alguien te puede ayudar en ese tema pues ahora casi todos los discos duros para PC son sata, a mi todavia me duran uno con 40MB y otro con 160MB en IDE desde hace asi por encima 6 y 4 años ( la verdad es que no tengo ninguna gana de que se rompan).

----------

## afkael

Bueno, quizá el disco sin jumpers de sólo SATA...

Toco de oido en cuanto a los modelos pero lo lógico es que si es SATA2 tenga el jumper para que sea compatible con las mother sólo SATA... y teniendo en cuenta que la tasa no es mayor a 1,5 Gb/s seria lo más logico..

lo raro es que es la pagina, según entiendo, si aparece como SATA2

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=6278576e14ee9110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US

 *Quote:*   

> ST3250310NS
> 
> The Barracuda® ES2 drive is perfect for high-capacity, 7200-RPM nearline storage where dollars/GB and watts/GB are primary metrics. It offers energy-saving PowerTrim™ features, internal data integrity protection, superior rotational vibration tolerance and a SATA 3.0-Gb/s interface.
> 
> 

 

Puede que estés equibocado en cuanto al modelo?

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Ante la duda la de 64 bits, pero ojo bajate el stage de 64 bits y elige bien el profile en /etc/make.profile, lo amd64 no creo que tenga mucho que ver ya que fue amd la primera en fabricar ese tipo de procesador para PCs.

 

entonces pongo esto:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

y ya de paso ¿qué pongo en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="???"?

¿pero cual de estos stages uso?:

stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2          30-Jun-2008 10:10  112M  

stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2           30-Jun-2008 10:11  112M  

Y ¿necesito saber algo más sobre el uso, instalación, configuración y compilación diaría sobre 64 bits?, nunca he prestado mucha atención a los 64 bits.

Gracias de nuevo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y ya de paso ¿qué pongo en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="???"?

 

Para un sistema en la rama estable no hace falta que pongas nada en la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Para la rama testing usa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ¿pero cual de estos stages uso?:
> 
> stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2          30-Jun-2008 10:10  112M  
> 
> stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2           30-Jun-2008 10:11  112M  
> ...

 

Ninguno de esos, para 64 bits cualquiera de los amd64: stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 (El último snapshot oficial)

Respecto al RAID: No es necesario que actives tu controladora RAID para poder hacer uso de este sistema. Inclusive, si la activas no funcionará. En un PC de 210 euros seguro que la controladora RAID hace todo por software así que lo unico que necesitas es leer esto y hacer uso de mdadm para poner a funcionar tu raid en el modo que mas te guste. (Y tampoco es estríctamente necesario que ambos discos trabajen en modo SATA 2)

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

gracias, ya suponía lo del RAID, pero gracias por confirmarlo, casi la controladora ya costaría eso si fuera por hardware, pero ¿amd64 con un procesador intel?, ¿sólo soporta la rama amd64 los 64 bits?

----------

## esculapio

amd64 de amd solo lleva el nombre. Es que Amd saco el procesador de 64 primero y como un año despues (para decir algo, no recuerdo cuanto tiempo) salió el Intel asi que siempre se hablaba de amd64. lo correcto seria que usaran x86_64, habria que proponerlo al cambio de notación de la arquitectura. Tambien hay stages para x86 con pentium y con amd xp, pero ya no se usan desde que se instala desde stage 3. Por los cflags adecuados podes mirar http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Safe_Cflags

----------

## luisx

tienes que eegir un stage de amd64 y posteriormente editar el make.conf para cambiarle el -march a nocona y en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS pon amd64 como dicen de amd solo lleva el nombre peroesto tambien vale para intel. y si quieres un sistema totalmente de 64 bits deberas elegir un perfil no-multilib o si quieres puedes poner uno multilib para 64 y 32 bits.

Saludos.

----------

